# NEEDING -->ARC AAA LED Swap



## skillet (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Folks... Was wondering who still might do LED swaps in an ARC AAA.. I wound up with an original ARC and was wanting the LED update with a more current version.. 

Let me know

Thanks

Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## skillet (Oct 18, 2011)

BuMp.


----------



## Curt R (Oct 18, 2011)

The Arc used the highest power 5 mm Nichia LED and drove the
LED at 60 mA of current. The Circuit cannot deliver more power
to the LED with 1.5 volts of battery. Led technology has by-passed
the 5 mm LED. No matter what you may read about higher power
LEDs in the 5 mm size range, they are a waste of time, effort and
money. What you have is limited by design. Anything more powerful
in the ARC light would require gutting the light and installing all new 
electronics, LED and optics. Technology has made the original ARC 
obsolete. New lights in the same size offer longer run times, adjustable
output and up to 9 times the power output. Just keep the ARC in its
original condition. 

We made all of the original ARC machined parts for Peter.

Curt


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Miller mods made some nice cree mods for the Arc AAA. I saw one in person at a CPF meeting a while back.

link

Shame he's no longer around on CPF. But you could put out a WTB. I'm sure if you offered a high enough price, someone would come forward.


----------



## manoloco (Oct 30, 2011)

I really recommend you get a Peak Eiger QTC instead, the price to mod an ARC AAA would exceed the price of the Peak because of the difficulty and not counting the parts, would void any guarantee, and would also probably not be as practical and tough as the Eiger.

The Eiger driver accepts any AAA battery chemistry even 4.2V rechargeables exceeding 200 lumens when using them and have a much more useful beam shape (something that would be impractical to execute to the ARC AAA head, short of boring the head and adapting optics because a reflector would be even more impractical in that head).

with the Eiger you can also choose a much tougher body in stainless steel for only around $10 more, and looks really good.


----------

